# Scarlet 2i2 Keeps Making My Videos Stop?



## ragnorok (Mar 7, 2015)

I wasnt sure where to post this, but for whatever reason my scarlet 2i2 interface is messing with video playback. If im watching youtube or something (any video) it will just stop randomly and buffer...even though it isnt really buffering. It also does this with music i have actually saved into my computer, il be listening to it and it will just stop, even though it still says its "playing". Then if i unhook the scarlet altogether, everything runs fine. What gives with this thing? I have all up to date drivers, my buffer length is as high as it can go, its set to default in my sound settings. Also, im running win 7 64bit


----------



## Splenetic (Mar 25, 2015)

Do you have access to another computer where you can test the scarlett? Try that. If it's the same problem, then you're dealing with a defective unit. If it's not then you need to look at driver conflicts, maybe try reinstalling all related drivers (including the USB controller/mobo chipset) one by one....it's a bit of a pain in the ass, but it might be worth it.


----------



## Repner (Apr 20, 2015)

I just bought a new Focusrite interface two days ago and noticed this as well. Every time I open Cubase it stops the video until I refresh.


----------



## Dan_Focusrite (May 1, 2015)

Hi there,

If you're still having these issues, please drop us an email at [email protected] - it is likely a driver issue that we should be able to sort out fairly easily!

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## p88 (May 2, 2015)

my 2i2 interface used to be a real pain in the ass and had the same kind of issues that you guys are experiencing.
i then upgraded my pc and plugged the 2i2 in to the usb 3.0 port...its been perfect ever since.

im not saying that its not usb 2.0 compatible, but i am saying that all the issues i had disappeared after plugging it in to my usb 3.0 port.


----------



## Dayviewer (May 2, 2015)

I have this as well but only if the Scarlett is connected on the PC start up and is selected as the Default playback device.
I always disconnect and re-connect upon start up and I can continue without any trouble.
But it's an odd problem indeed.


----------



## Dan_Focusrite (May 8, 2015)

Hi there,

If this is still occurring, just drop us an email at [email protected] and we'll look in to it with you - it sounds like a driver issue which should be fairly easy to solve!

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## Repner (May 8, 2015)

Thanks Dan. For some reason the issue I posted with my Scarlett 18i20 fixed itself. Cheers for the help.


----------

